# Under the blanket



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Is this a common practice in the UK now, we used to laugh when we came here in 2005 when we saw everyone, almost, tucked up under a blanket while watching TV, when Heike and Jürgen are here I think the only thing they miss is their U shaped sofa and their blankets.


















Ebay sent me an email with bargains today, this was one of the bargains,















it has arms and foot cover


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Why just haha Ray, do you know if they use them in the UK or even France?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for that Jan. We were wondering about that kind of thin this morning. Found them in Spain. A blanket is a manta. They are called manta de TV. Ordered one.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Why just haha Ray, do you know if they use them in the UK or even France?


Our daughter in law in Turkey was wrapped up in something like that as we commented on Skype today she looked like a Pudsy Bear. So I sent her your pic.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Jan

Surely it is so that one can pull the blanket over one's head when the adverts or soaps come on.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

erneboy said:


> Thanks for that Jan. We were wondering about that kind of thin this morning. Found them in Spain. A blanket is a manta. They are called manta de TV. Ordered one.


Do you need them I Spain Alan or maybe the evenings are a lot cooler than the days. 
I have ordered one and it was 16.99€ not 19.99€ with the code they gave..


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

They aren't really needed here Jan, no. It's just that one is wanted.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

JanHank said:


> it has arms and foot cover


.... and a banana in the pocket! 😂


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> .... and a banana in the pocket! 😂


and mobile phone in the other.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

It's a SLANKET been around in uk for years! Knowing my luck I'd jump up in the ad break to go to ( unowhere) trip over it and break my blerry neck!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Those were my thoughts too Viv!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I would fall asleep even quicker !

I used to fall asleep when the BBC News came on…..

But now, with BBC News 24 on the News Channel, I can fall asleep at anytime WITHOUT a blanket to knot me up in…


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Penquin said:


> I would fall asleep even quicker !
> I used to fall asleep when the BBC News came on…..
> But now, with BBC News 24 on the News Channel, I can fall asleep at anytime WITHOUT a blanket to knot me up in…


I keep being told by certain people  that my usual 24°C in the house is too much, so it´s now on the big black spot and keeping at around 21. something° and when its down to minus -10° or less (or should that be more) outside I may not feel warm enough when I sit watching Netflix or some such program in my granny chair. We will see if I like using it or not, if I don´t I´m sure there will be someone who will love to have it, as I said to start with, it´s the done thing to be under a blanket here, winter and summer for some. One other thing, they'll even sit outside on a freezing day in front of a fire, not me, I´ll watch the outside fire from within.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I quite like using a blanket to cover my legs. Makes you feel cosy.

Chris, as a retired heating engineer, always says that they normal temperature for a "living area" is 21C. Of course we are all different. Bedrooms and hallways etc should be cooler.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> I quite like using a blanket to cover my legs. Makes you feel cosy.
> Chris, as a retired heating engineer, always says that they normal temperature for a "living area" is 21C. Of course we are all different. Bedrooms and hallways etc should be cooler.


I have just returned from shopping and the car temperature is set to 20°, by the time I got home it was too hot, space makes a lot of difference, in the van 20° would be fine, but in this open plan house 20° would be much too cold for sitting about, if your moving all day you generate your own heat. I´m used to the 21 now, an extra layer of clothes also makes a difference.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I´ve tried it out, but put it on as a wrap around the front so to step out of it is easy, no tripping up.


----------

